# Poleing Platform w/raised platform attached



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

We've been building these for awhile but just finished this one. This is a really good idea and can be added to existing platforms. Everything from the lean rail to the platform is removable.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks amazing!!! Great work, that will be a redfish catching machine!! Congrats to Bryson on a great purchase as well!!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Did you notice the "twin" drink holders!!!! They are good to keep spare artificial lures in for a fast retie!!!!


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

How tall is the upper platform from the lower platform? And how tall is the lower platform off the deck?


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Breeze Fabricators said:


> Did you notice the "twin" drink holders!!!! They are good to keep spare artificial lures in for a fast retie!!!!


Or hold my two beers when I fish with him...:thumbup:


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

that is awesome, nice work, great idea!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

capt wade said:


> How tall is the upper platform from the lower platform? And how tall is the lower platform off the deck?


 
Everything is custom to your specs. I know there are some hieght restrictions for some of the redfish tourns.


----------



## chirc (Feb 20, 2008)

Price??


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Priceing depends on the size of the two standing platforms, length of the rear legs,how hard is it to attach to casting platform ect. PM me with some approx. sizes aformentioned and I can quote. Tim


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

Pm sent about the platform


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*PM*

Got it.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pic for parrothead*








Wrong pic 







Right pic


----------

